
Cooking with Fyodor Dostoyevsky - lermontov
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/06/08/cooking-with-fyodor-dostoyevsky/
======
krick
> onion-filled bread called vatrushka

Uh, no. Vatrushka is made out of quark and raisins. Onions in vatrusha sound
ridiculous.

~~~
flyingfences
> Vatrushka (Belarusian, Russian and Ukrainian: ватрушка) is an Eastern
> European pastry (pirog) formed as a ring of dough with quark in the middle,
> sometimes with the addition of raisins or bits of fruit. The most common
> size is about five inches in diameter, but larger versions also exist.
> Vatrushkas are typically baked using a sweet yeast bread dough. Savoury
> varieties are made using unsweetened dough, with onion added to the filling.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatrushka](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatrushka)

~~~
krick
Never seen a vatrushka with onions in my life and I'm pretty sure no one I
know would ever call a pastry with onions a "vatrushka". It's all about quark
and raisins, even a round shape doesn't really matter that much anymore. I
mean, show that onion-filled open-top pastry thing to about anyone Russian-
born — they'll just say it's some kind of "пирожок", hardly anybody would call
it a vatrushka. Show them that specific oven-cooked quark-and-raisins dish of
any form — they'll most likely say it's a vatrushka. So, by definition of a
language — it kinda is.

By the way, onions are not mentioned neither in Russian or Ukrainian wiki-
pages.

------
creep
I happen to be reading Brothers Karamazov at the moment! I don't really bake
or cook anything, but this was lovely to see nonetheless.

And, Zosima is best character.

------
luigeevampa
I was almost about to give up reading BK, but I'm intrigued by this 'onion'
chapter. Also, this is such an interesting lens to look through.

~~~
creep
The onion chapter isn't necessarily intriguing. If you don't enjoy the book
now, you never will. Dostoyevsky basically let the characters write
themselves, and so the plot is minimal. What is interesting about the book is
its social commentary, the complexity of the characters, and the high and low
spiritual moments. It is a Christian book and is fascinating for its religious
and psychological explorations.

